# Motorized "Tricycle" Shows Up at "Fitchburg Rides Swap"



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2018)

This incredible motorized "tricycle" showed up today at the Fitchburg Rides Swap.  This was in the Iver Johnson Factory on River St in Fitchburg when they closed the doors and auctioned off everything inside.  Perhaps the Iver Johnson Company  bought it to study it?  Who knows, but it was in the factory for a long time..... Pete in Fitchburg

Check Here For More Pics: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g...wap-and-iver-johnson-show.133571/#post-897206


----------



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2018)

Wild!


----------

